# Syncrofest '12



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

Here's a small sample of our adventures this weekend at Syncrofest '12 in Hollister Hills, CA. Most of the crazy stuff we did didn't get filmed, too dangerous. 

Excuse the low resolution video, my son hit the wrong button  










http://gallery.me.com/silvery#100490


----------



## Snarkle (Jan 22, 2012)

Awesome 
Are you the same folks with the videos fo the Syncros running through the woods and down the creek ?


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

Oh yeah, that's us. Sorry, I thought you meant from this last weekend.


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

Man that looks like fun....but I hope you have good door seals...lol


----------

